# Favourite fast food restaurant?



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

lofulofulofu


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Never eaten at any of those places. Haven't heard of a few of them either, but the smell of the ones I have heard of makes me want to cross the street...quickly.
Water and pillow for me please.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What's this, no Tim Horton's on the list?! I thought this was a Canadian forum.

I like Subway, and luckily there's one just down the street. Tim Horton's too, because I'm addicted to raisin-bran muffins. I voted "other".

Otherwise I prefer real sit down restaurants, like the local pub which has a decent menu and some healthy choices.

Nothing beats the bride's home cookin'...now there's a feast!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

no love for the taco bell? pre-digested, now THAT'S fast food.

actually, taco time out west would be my real favourite.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Don't eat at fast food restaurants unless Subway counts... don't eat take out like Pizza Hut or anything either.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

suttree said:


> no love for the taco bell? pre-digested, now THAT'S fast food.


+1. Can still feed myself for under $4. Predigested too. Yum


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Out of those Wendys, but I am hoping one day Boston Market will come up here, as well as a return of Kenny Rogers Roasters. Its funny how those 2 are in the US but not here where they would kick ass.............


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

violation said:


> Don't eat at fast food restaurants unless Subway counts... don't eat take out like Pizza Hut or anything either.


Good of you to drop by and command us. Care to say why? We like to hear info!

I voted Harvys because it's sooooooooooooooooooo good.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

Out of the those choices i like Burger king,Mcdonalds and KFC...Hard to choose however I guess I will give a vote for the Greasy Seagull (kFC)


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

Harvey's for sure. Their burgers are just too damn good.:bow:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Popeyes is good but overall I'd choose one you haven't listed. Arbys. I've tried other roast beef sandwiches at places like Mr Subs and Subway but Arbys is still the best IMO.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Good of you to drop by and command us. Care to say why? We like to hear info!
> 
> I voted Harvys because it's sooooooooooooooooooo good.


Haha, forget the letter "I" and the meaning of the sentence totally changes. I just prefer healthy foods from home... plus cooking is fun. When I don't have time to make food my "fast food" is opening a can of Prime Rib Chunky Soup and/or a meal replacement bar.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Extreme Pita.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

SinCron said:


> Good of you to drop by and command us. Care to say why? We like to hear info!


That defensive/passive aggressive sarcasm is uncalled for no?


----------



## Cadence (Nov 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> +1. Can still feed myself for under $4. Predigested too. Yum


I spend less than $30/week on groceries let's do the math here... That's a little more that $4/DAY for 2-3 meals (Not a breakfast fan). WAAAAY cheaper than eating out, WAAAAAAY healthier. (Can you tell I despise fastfood? LOL) I do enjoy the occassional Timmy's and there's something about the smell of KFC or french fries that is tantalizing, but the grease just makes me sick.

Cadence


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll go with A&W.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Ugh. Fast food. I worked at the local Harvey's for a couple years. Sure, the burgers are better than anywhere else but I don't want to eat fast food if I have a choice. 



P.S. You know those stories you hear? Well, they are partially true.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Wheeman said:


> P.S. You know those stories you hear? Well, they are partially true.


I might as well, as someone is sure to mention it: Fastfood nation.


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

zontar said:


> Extreme Pita.


Good call!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bourbon Street Grill at the South Centre Mall food court


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey you Brantford guys, is San Franos still around? My brother worked there in the '60s and discovered it was still there a few years ago. Great burgers back in the day. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> We had a Kenny Rogers in Brantford for a while.


Kenny Rogers Roasters was Great, We had one here in Mississauga and I think he even stopped by for drink or 20. It was closed shortly after opening I think it may have made it a year or so ?

My vote would have to go to "Made in Japan" I love the teriyaki it is fast fresh and actually kinda good for you. Don't get me wrong I love the grease and cheese places to, but the lows far out weigh the highs.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love Chinese, and there's a pretty good restaurant around the corner from me. It's not fast, but we sometimes do the take out thing with enough leftovers to last a day or two more. That makes it fast the second time around from my fridge.

This is making me hungry.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

suttree said:


> no love for the taco bell? pre-digested, now THAT'S fast food.
> 
> actually, taco time out west would be my real favourite.


Yum! Me too! Love Taco Time (is it Canadian-owned?) I'll have a Soft Super Taco with beans instead of meat please.... and a side of greasy Mexi-fries with 3 of those large salsa tubs!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Lick's for a hamburger when I'm in the mood. Thai Express is probably the ultimate for me.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Yum! Me too! Love Taco Time (is it Canadian-owned?) I'll have a Soft Super Taco with beans instead of meat please.... and a side of greasy Mexi-fries with 3 of those large salsa tubs!


I used to work at a Taco Time--didn't like it then, don't like it now--but then many people won't eat at places they've worked.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> I'll go with A&W.


Ditto ... :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul...That's very cool! My brother said that when he visited, quite by chance, a few years ago, they gave him a San Franos t-shirt just for the trip down memory lane. It's been 36 years since I was there, but I still remember the place for the best burgers anywhere. Nice to hear they're involved in the community. Cool.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...wendy's, for the fresh ingredients and wide variety of choices, like baked potatoes.

but i really had to fight the urge to vote for my pillow..

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Good of you to drop by and command us. Care to say why? We like to hear info!


??????????????

-dh


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

zontar said:


> I used to work at a Taco Time--didn't like it then, don't like it now--but then many people won't eat at places they've worked.


+1

I still stop in once in awhile for nostalgia, but I avoid eating there more than once a year.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Cadence said:


> I spend less than $30/week on groceries let's do the math here... That's a little more that $4/DAY for 2-3 meals (Not a breakfast fan). WAAAAY cheaper than eating out, WAAAAAAY healthier. (Can you tell I despise fastfood? LOL) I do enjoy the occassional Timmy's and there's something about the smell of KFC or french fries that is tantalizing, but the grease just makes me sick.
> 
> Cadence


Please, please tell me what kind of food you're buying for $30.00 per week? Lots of mac&Cheese?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

For most of my life those poll choices read like my weekly menu lofu

Sadly some kidney troubles are causing a major reworking of my diet and lifestyle.

I believe that now each of the choices starts with "Thou shalt not eat at ..." according to my dietician.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Pita factory or pita pit. 

And wendy's sometimes. They have cool salads too.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> Popeyes is good but overall I'd choose one you haven't listed. Arbys. I've tried other roast beef sandwiches at places like Mr Subs and Subway but Arbys is still the best IMO.


"I'm so hungry I could eat at Arby's!"
-Simpsons.

A&W. I work there


----------



## Justinator (Jan 27, 2008)

four words...


LONG LIVE THE GRILL.

Harveys blows em all away.


----------



## nickt (Apr 4, 2008)

poppeys is by far my fave. 


but my really really fave is a small Lebanese joint near my house, nothing beats homemade falafels and salads and it is cheap too./


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

suttree said:


> pre-digested, now THAT'S fast food.


Damn right. I ain't got time to chew.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Starbuck50 said:


> Please, please tell me what kind of food you're buying for $30.00 per week? Lots of mac&Cheese?


Mmm...
Vegetables, fruit, day old bread and other
marked down/sale/coupon items. Buy in
bulk and freeze items. Cook large batches
of chili or soup and split them into servings
and freeze. And many other ways.

I'm sure cans of Tsubouchi Tuna would go
a long way too.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Mmm...
> Vegetables, fruit, day old bread and other
> marked down/sale/coupon items. Buy in
> bulk and freeze items. Cook large batches
> ...



You're better organized than me, that's for sure. We spend way too much on food because we're always on the go. Luckily for us, the cafeteria at work serves healthy meals for 1.50$ to 2.50$.

As for fastfood--Sneakypete might be able to second this one--Lotteria. It's a Japanese-Korean fastfood franchise (the owner is a Korean-Japanese). Where else can you find a rice burger? 

http://www.lotteria.com/eng/menu/unit_menu_view.asp?category=10008&product_number=10122

They totally get that their menu should be adapted to the local tastes. In recent years, they've even been serving an increasing number of foreigner-friendly burgers in response to the increasing number of foreign residents and Koreans who have traveled and lived abroad.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

A&w a&w a&w


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I eat at any FF restaurant while I'm out working, it's likely Subway. The food is decent there if you pick the right sub. For coffee, I usually go to McDonald's. They seem to have better coffee than Tim's or any of the other FF places.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

those poll options are all CRAP, I voted other

go find a California Sandwiches franchise sometime & get a veal sammitch....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

About two years ago, I realized that my tastes had changed substantially.

I seemd to have lost a taste for any fast food. I honestly haven't eaten a cheesburger, hot dog or french fries since before 2010.

That wasn't deliverate initially, but it became so as I started getting myself in shape.

These days, I eat mostly fish, chicken, rice and some vegetables.

Fried foods are pretty much a thing of the past for me.

I don't miss the junk at all.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Good of you to drop by and command us. Care to say why? We like to hear info!
> 
> I voted Harvys because it's sooooooooooooooooooo good.


Obviously you misinterpreted Violations post. He was not commanding anyone, just stating what HE (presuming violation IS a he)eats.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

dcole said:


> A&w a&w a&w


...root beer. the perfect accompaniment to an rofl on rye, hold the lmao.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have no loyalties, and generally like them all for something they offer. I was impressed with those high-end sirloin burgers with the sauteed onions that A&W was offering. The fact that I could eat one without ANYTHING else on it, and feel like it tasted as good I wanted, earned high marks. I like Wendy's chili; like the best bowl of soup on a cold day. I like the fact that I can get a double burger for $1.39 at McDonalds. I like the fact that I can have more vegetable matter than meat on a Harvey's burger. Haven't eaten at a BK lately, but I seem to recall acceptable food. Like others here, I do like the food court Asian (Chinese, Thai, Japanese), and in the spirit of chicken with sweet sauces ("Too sweet for you", my wife will say), I like Bourbon Street.

We have a shawarma place in the food court at work that makes an absolutely kickass fatouch. Never eaten at a Popeye's and I think I've only eaten a taco, once, some years ago. When I was younger, KFC was appealing, but now the smell of the fat just makes me feel nauseous. Still, that skin......

I've eaten at Wilensky's once or twice; home of "the special" ( Wilensky's - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ), Schwartz's, and Ben's back in the day. I don't know that any deli could be classified as "fast food". They simply want you to eat fast and leave, so the owner and his cronies can get back to their perpetual card game.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Subway, always Subway or sometimes an occasional slice of take out pizza. Other than that I prefer my own food that I cook at home, it costs less and it tastes better.
I spent a few years working fast food when I was younger which completely eliminated what little interest in eating it that I had back then.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I am getting really sick of fast food chains. I still grab a shitty burger once a week or so when I am on the go, but I can barely stand most of them any more. I try to eat sushi 2-3 times a week for lunch now, which I am not certain is really much better for me, but it sure tastes better.

There are some new burger joints in Calgary now that are really good - Five Guys, Smashburger, Fatburger, and I even like some high end ones like Clive Burger and Loungeburger where you can spend $20 on a burger. It will be the best burger you have ever eaten, but yeah, it's $20.


----------

